# E/M code + diagnostic service



## southbaymed (Sep 14, 2010)

Please somebody clarify my greymatter!
99215(40miunutes) procedure, if audiometry is done addtionally, the time of audiometry need to be add to 40minutes + ??.  Or any other test; i;e, EKG, or nutricianal, tabacco counseling, etc can be included in this 40minutes time?


----------



## sbicknell (Sep 14, 2010)

no, the time it takes to do a procedure is never counted towards or included in the E&M time


----------



## southbaymed (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you for clarification.  Just to reconfirm;  
if 99215 & MD done audiometry by himself.  The total time should hv been 40minutes + Audiometry.


----------



## sbicknell (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't know what you are trying to figure. The E&M level is not based on time but on the H/E/MDM that he documents.

If you are trying to figure prolonged care or coding based on 50% counseling/coordinating, then the time involved in doing the procedure is not included

He can document a 99215 H/E/MDM and spend only 20 minutes doing the E&M. 

Again, I'm not sure what you are trying to do or figure


----------



## southbaymed (Sep 15, 2010)

The provider always exam head to toe(if not flw-up visit). So even there is no pt's subjective,
he/she give audiotmetry. If finds 389.9 or similar he/she wants charge. But bcz head/toe
exam..E/M is tends to be 99215(many elderly so there are alasy 2-3 chronic condition, evaluate
lab,data, also lon Q/A.  Sometime, I find myself pondering if it might be included into E/M.
Just my  
thank you


----------



## southbaymed (Sep 22, 2010)

I want to post the same question again. Please help.
This particular provider is giving  Pure Tone Hearing test to all patient using audiometry,
not hearing screening device. to check inside of ear. He has been billing w/92551 (screening test, pure tone air only) ; Now he want to know if he find patient having
abnormal conidtion of hearing such as 389.9 & etc, he want to bill 92552(audiometry)
and if there is no abnormality, bill w/92551.
Of course plus regular E/M, mainly 99214 or 99215 or 9938/39 seriese.
If possible, he want to re-send all past claim accordingly.  FYI, if there is abnomality, there is clear documentation in the chart.
If someone give me a clear cut answer?


----------

